# مشروع مستشفى من تصميم



## يا زمن (12 فبراير 2010)

سلام
بدي رايكم يا شباب بهالمستشفى من تصميمي
طبعاً الشغل كله بالاسكتش أب 

[


----------



## hermione (12 فبراير 2010)

رااااااااااااائع جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## baka astageer (12 فبراير 2010)

التصميم ممتاذ


----------



## baka astageer (12 فبراير 2010)

ونرجو المذيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله ...تصميم جيد
أهم حاجة في المستشفي ....حل المسارات و الحركة للتخصصات المختلفة


----------



## يا زمن (14 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم وإن شاء الله ارفع المساقط قريباً


----------



## المهندس ايوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## civil devel (9 أغسطس 2010)

روعة يسلموووووووووو


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## ابراهيم احمد محسن (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ............ روووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــه
كيف اقدر تسوي الشمس والقمر في اسكتش اب نرجو الافادة حيث أنني مبتدأ جديد في استعمال هذا البرنامج
جزاك الله خيراذ


----------



## عداري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل


----------



## ehab67 (29 يونيو 2012)

​جميل​


----------



## richi2casa (1 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن


----------



## arch ahooda (19 فبراير 2013)

رااااااااااااائع جدا تسلم ايدك


----------

